# Tủ Nhựa Đại Đồng Tiến Có Tốt Không?



## baycaouocmo123 (25 Tháng chín 2017)

Em đang có nhu cầu mua tủ nhựa về để đựng quần áo, nhưng không biết mua loại nào. Em được mấy người bạn chia sẻ nên mua tủ nhựa Đại Đồng Tiến vì vừa đẹp mà lại bền, rùi đảm bảo sức khỏe tùm lum gì hết luôn ak, mà trung quy ra đều rất tốt.

Em có thử đi kiếm tủ nhựa ở 2-3 cửa hàng để so sánh mẫu mã với giá cả coi đâu rẻ thì mua, tuy nhiên em lại thấy có duy nhất 1 của hàng có tủ nhựa Đại Đồng Tiến còn những cửa hàng còn lại bán tủ loại khác không ak, mẫu mã thì chắc tùy do mắt thẩm mỹ mỗi người tại e thấy loại nào cũng đẹp hết hí hí. Tuy nhiên về giá thì em thấy tủ nhựa Đại Đồng Tiến cao hơn nên em đang không biết do chất lượng tốt hơn nên tủ có giá cao hơn hay như thế nào ạ?

Mom nào biết hay đã xài tủ nhựa Đại Đồng Tiến rồi cho em xin ý kiến nhé


----------



## iService.hanoi (24 Tháng tám 2019)

nc la  h k nen dung tui nhua


----------

